# اقوى مواقع إرسال الرسائل للجوال



## Sandrela2012 (17 فبراير 2012)

موقع أكثر من رائع لإرسال الرسائل القصيرة لمختلف بلدان العالم و منها اغليبة الدول العربية أيضا :





السعوديه, الكويت, البحرين, قطر, الامارات, عمان, اليمن, العراق, الاردن, فلسطين, لبنان, سوريا, مصر, تونس, الجزائر, المغرب, ليبيا, السودان, موريتانيا, الصومال, جيبوتي, جزر القمر. 

يمكنك ارسال العديد من الرسائل في يوم واحد عن طريق تغيير رقم الإي بي الخاص بجهازك.


رابط الموقع:http://smstextop.com

اتمنى أن ينال اعجابك​


----------

